
NBC calls it for Barack Obama - mmastrac
http://www.nbcnews.com/
======
ck2
Now let's not sit on our hands.

1\. undo citizens united entirely, we wasted $1 Billion on this nonsense and
media corporations are going to fight to keep all those $$$

2\. fix voting irregularities, allow voting registration 48 hours before
election, and give ample resources for voting to make the wait time 1 hour or
less

~~~
zanny
Wouldn't overturning the Supreme Court require a constitutional amendment? I
don't think Congress can just write a law to overturn a Supreme Court
decision.

Either way, Congress needs to bring about the change (unless you plan on
getting 2/3 the states to hold a convening convention) and Citizens United
only lets rich congressmen keep anyone that isn't also rich or well supported
from playing the game.

~~~
ceejayoz
> Wouldn't overturning the Supreme Court require a constitutional amendment? I
> don't think Congress can just write a law to overturn a Supreme Court
> decision.

You can write a new law that tries a different approach, or tweak and address
the Court's stated concerns in the original law.

------
Xcelerate
Ask yourself: is this _really_ intellectually stimulating?

Quotes from the guidelines:

On-Topic: If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything
that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity.

Off-Topic: If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-topic.

~~~
hack_edu
US public policy is an incredibly important factor to the global technical
industry; this includes arguably most 'hackers.' That cannot be denied.

~~~
jlarocco
That argument could be made for almost anything.

All hackers eat, so clearly HN needs more articles about the food industry...

Anybody who cares about the election already saw this on a million other
sites, no point posting it here.

------
biot
Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

From: <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
mkr-hn
most

------
jagira
Here is Obama's tweet -
<https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/266031293945503744>

------
ck2
NY Times ajax polling is crashing, site must be overloaded.

~~~
arrrg
Yeah, the site was so great in the way it presented data, but it didn’t hold
up. That’s really a pity.

I guess now I know what the map Google offers (with worse presentation and
interaction) is good for: It survived the onslaught.

Here’s the link: <http://www.google.com/elections/ed/us/results>

~~~
ceejayoz
Assuming it _got_ an onslaught. I'm quite political and didn't see anyone
posting the link, but the NPR and NYT boards were all over the place.

------
tristanj
Fox News also reporting Obama to be re-elected president.

------
panacea
From the source code of barackobama.com: <http://i.imgur.com/9IFw5.png>

------
rpm4321
Hang on to your wallet.

------
chewxy
Obama himself too: <https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/266031293945503744>

~~~
ceejayoz
Obama's personal tweets are signed -bo. Ones without that signature are by his
campaign team.

------
mmastrac
Link to tweet:

<https://twitter.com/NBCNews/status/266030826305765378>

------
togasystems
Good job America

\-- The World

~~~
gfosco
Here's the thing about that... The World does not have Americas interests as a
priority. The World would love the US to have a weak, ineffectual leader.
America should seriously consider why The World is so smitten.

~~~
kamaal
>>The World does not have Americas interests as a priority.

No we do. We do have your interests as a priority. Please don't make a mess of
the world economy. Be happy and let us be too.

>>The World would love the US to have a weak, ineffectual leader.

Exact opposite, we desire somebody who is strong. Strong enough not to go to
wars, every time your nation got bored.

>>America should seriously consider why The World is so smitten.

Two wars, their national infrastructure smashed to dust. The whole world
economy screwed. Sanctions of whatever country refuses to be your yes men.
This pattern repeated over decades. How do you expect all those people to
react. Honor and welcome you with garlands and request you to destroy more of
their future?

------
diego
Word cloud made from the last 1500 tweets containing "nbc":

<http://i.imgur.com/l36S9.png>

------
cdash
CNN has called it as well.

------
ck2
Note this thread was just deleted off the front page. Very strange.

------
kyro
It's about two days too early for NBC to be calling this, isn't it?

------
codelion
why are posts being pulled off the front page ?

